# Car park damage!



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

*[SOLVED] Car park damage!*

Hi,

Some melon has hit my car while it was in a car park today. Being a really nice person, they didn't stop or leave contact details on my car. I'm going to try and attach some pictures. Looking at the damage, is it possible that it will buff out, or is is a body shop job?

Thanks in advance.

Ross

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

SOLVED: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3865161&postcount=19


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like it will buff out, although your photos arent very clear


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. 

Sorry they are not great, the images were taken on my phone. Any tips for removal? I have a DAS6 and the bumper is plastic. Any recommendations on pads / compound to use?

Thanks again for the help. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Does the car park have cctv? If so file a report with them then report it to the police, this is a criminal offence plain and simple.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

Unfortunately not. I parked well out the way of everyone else, to reduce the risk of things like this. My excess would be too high to claim as well.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Looks like that will polish out. I polish by hand so something like g3 scratch remover could be ideal.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm not defending the actions of the other party, but it does look like very light damage, which they possibly never felt. Should be ok to get it out without too much trouble. Wish you the best of luck getting it back to how it should be! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks. 

I understand your point. Just a bit of an irritation, as I always ensure there is enough clearance between me and the other vehicle before turning (I've only been driving 9 months, so still in considerate noob mode). Also as I drive a 3dr, with rather large doors, if I know it will be tight for me to get out of the car, or difficult for someone else to get in or out, I always park elsewhere, as I wouldn't want to damage someone elses property.

Thanks again for all the comments.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes, that does look like it will buff out. 

Some people were born  holes, some just need to practise :wall:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks Mr Face and thanks again for your advice when I first joined the site. Your advice has helped me no end. Got me addicted on this detailing malarkey.

Going to try and spend some time Saturday working on it (weather permitting).

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

if its as light as it looks, then AG SRP should work to great effect on buffing that out.


----------



## nickness (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't stand people who don't respect other people cars, had one women smack her door off my wing mirror getting In while I was in the car and she just shrugged and drove off, then another women dent my dads defender with her door and wander off when I'm trying to speak to her? With it being aluminium left a vertical dent about a foot long!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Dixondmn said:


> if its as light as it looks, then AG SRP should work to great effect on buffing that out.


^ agreed. This would be my first point of action. :thumb:

Just be a tad careful if you're going to use the polisher on the bumper - plastic heats up a lot quicker than metal, so keep checking


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for that. It does look more black in the flesh, though my camera hasn't picked it up too well.

I've got some Super Resin Polish, and G3 in my box, so I will give the SRP a crack first. As it is on a plastic bumper, would it be worth trying to work on it first with a white Farécla G3 Applicator Waffle Pad, before cracking out the DA?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

I've tried to take some pictures this morning and despite having a half decent phone (Galaxy Note II), they are still not brilliant:

Thumbnails, click to enlarge:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

SRP on a clean cotton cloth should do that tbh, but your white Farécla G3 Applicator Waffle Pad will do the job nicely.

i'd be very suprised if you needed a machine to fix it.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Should come out fine by looks of it, couple tests I do is wet you finger and swipe it, if marks disappear will polish out ok and also if the scratch(es) dont catch on your finger nail.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the help.

I am hoping to have a crack at it on Saturday, so I will report back.

Thanks again for all the help, it is very much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2012)

Just wanted to say a MASSIVE thank you for the advice. I've been running back and forth to the window all day waiting for a break in the rain, so I could have a crack at the marks. The lights not too brilliant atm, but it looks like all the marks came out using AG SRP and the Applicator pad  I'll check again tomorrow when the light is better but it seems to have all gone 

Thanks again for all the help, it is very much appreciated


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Hate parking my car and I'm really anal about where I park, luckily I have kids so parent and child ftw


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2012)

danwel said:


> Hate parking my car and I'm really anal about where I park, luckily I have kids so parent and child ftw


Snap, I always try and park well out the way (usually far away from the entrance, as everyone else parks close to it) or in one of the bays that have been made larger than the others, due to them having a bit of extra land left, not large enough for another bay next to it. I may just have to borrow a friends child if I have to park in a car park in future


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

I cant tell how deep it is from the pics but scuffs like can be hidden quite well in most cases. If its only a very mild serface scuff then you should try something cheap like 15.99 for 5 litres turtlewax original polish. It gets out light surface scuffs really well just by old fashioned elbow grease.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Ross L said:


> Just wanted to say a MASSIVE thank you for the advice. I've been running back and forth to the window all day waiting for a break in the rain, so I could have a crack at the marks. The lights not too brilliant atm, but it looks like all the marks came out using AG SRP and the Applicator pad  I'll check again tomorrow when the light is better but it seems to have all gone
> 
> Thanks again for all the help, it is very much appreciated


Reeeeesult! I like reading the good news :thumb:

So, the moral of the story is : always start with the finest polish/pad removal process, and then pick up the polishers (if necessary). :thumb:


----------

